# Marking Your Thread "Found"



## rustjunkie (Aug 13, 2021)

Marking your thread as SOLD, REDUCED, SALE PENDING, and Found | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

After your item sells, please mark the thread as Sold by editing the title of your post, adding the Sold prefix.  You will find it under the "..." menu and "Edit thread" at the upper right.




					thecabe.com


----------

